# tarantula magazine?



## mschemmy (Apr 13, 2010)

Does anyone know of a magazine or monthly publication that is dedicated to tarantulas or arachnids?  Every other animal has a magazine (Cat Fancy, Reptiles, etc . . .) and was hoping there was something like that for spiders.


----------



## Zoltan (Apr 13, 2010)

Not monthly, but the tarantula/arachnological societies such as the BTS or DeArGe have a journal:



Zoltan said:


> Join the British Tarantula Society: www.thebts.co.uk
> And/or Deutsche Arachnologische Gesellschaft e. V.: www.dearge.de
> And you're going to receive each society's magazine/journal. This means four per year with the BTS, and six per year with DeArGe. Reading sample (click the words): BTS | DeArGe.


And you can view & read the issues of Michael Jacobi's Arachnoculture E-Zine: http://www.exoticfauna.com/arachnoculture.html


----------



## Tegenaria (Apr 13, 2010)

Yea I wish there was a spider mag in the uk-not necessarily Tarantulas as 'pets' but something for us arachnophiles. We were given a copy of Reptiles magazine yesterday when we visited our local exotics shop to buy a new T,which was cool.


----------



## thevez2 (Apr 13, 2010)

The American Tarantula Society Forum magazine (Included with Society Membership)
http://atshq.org/join.shtml
Sample Forum Magazines: 
Vol 15, No. 2. 2006 http://www.atshq.org/articles/ats152color.pdf
Vol 11, No. 3. July/Sep 2002 http://atshq.org/free/F101net.pdf

The British Tarantula Society Journal (Included with Society Membership)
http://www.thebts.co.uk/faq.htm 
Sample Journal(s): 
http://www.thebts.co.uk/freejournal.htm

I believe the Australian Tarantula Association also has a Journal:
http://www.theata.org/

THULA - Journal of the Australian Invertebrate Forum
Free journal from the Aussie's, just sign up for their forum (also free) to access it.  
http://www.inverts.com.au/index.php

Arachnoculture (E-Zine)
Used to be a mailed out magazine, now production has stopped, but many of the articles are online.
http://www.exoticfauna.com/arachnoculture.html

Elytra and Antenna: Invertebrates Magazine - Quarterly Magazine
http://www.angelfire.com/oh3/elytraandantenna/invertmag.html


----------



## Tegenaria (Apr 14, 2010)

Arachnoculture rocks!! I'd love that as a print mag!


----------



## thevez2 (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes, I loved Arachnoculture too.  I had a subscription to it and have all the issues in hard copy. High quality work.  Too bad it stopped.  

When he transitioned it to the E-zine I had high hopes again, but he hasn't produced any more of them.


----------



## mschemmy (Apr 15, 2010)

It is a shame that there are not more efforts to produce a mainstream magazine for this hobby.  Each genus of Tarantulas is so different that you could never run out of ideas to write about!  The magazine could also feature other arachnids and true spiders.


----------



## nothing (Mar 30, 2014)

We should make one! We can submit articles and pictures. Id be down to put together an ezine to see how it goes. Any ideas for columns? Bite reports, and maybe we can feature a spider roon each month. Im actually getting myself excited about this. Im gonna go on photoshop and vBulletin start up a mock cover! Lol


----------



## kanito107 (Mar 30, 2014)

The problem is. What exactly is there to know other than we already do???
I mean yeah it would be awesome. But we love seeing high quality pictures and such. 
I wouldn't mind buying a magazine and reading articles about certain owners, pet stores, and high quality prints of pictures with lots of colors.


----------



## nothing (Mar 30, 2014)

ya thats true. compared to other hobbies, this one is pretty cut and dry lol. but i think there would be enough of a demand to do a small monthly print. Ive done magazines before and its not too much on a small scale. I just need a good photographer. Can anyone suggest anybody on the boards?


----------



## Micrathena (Mar 30, 2014)

There is plenty of info on the 'boards to write articles. We could have buyer/seller reviews/warnings, caresheets, articles about popular and rare species, photos from collecting trips... Basically everything that can be found here. We may have to ask permission from the mods, though.


----------



## nothing (Mar 30, 2014)

Heres a little mockup cover i threw together. couldnt find the picture owner to give credit but it is not mine. what do you think?


----------



## Wildenthusiast (Mar 30, 2014)

Well done in a hurry, nothing. You'd have my subscription money, for sure. Good luck generating some interest. Let me know if I can help somehow.


----------



## nothing (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you! Im definitely going to push to make this happen. Im
 not the most experienced keeper so im thinking of having articles submitted by fellow hobbyists. Im gonna secure the domain name and get an email setup for it. If you or anyone would like to submit an article or idea, pm me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Apr 1, 2014)

nothing said:


> Thank you! Im definitely going to push to make this happen. Im
> not the most experienced keeper so im thinking of having articles submitted by fellow hobbyists. Im gonna secure the domain name and get an email setup for it. If you or anyone would like to submit an article or idea, pm me.


I'm no expert in T's, but I have kept wolf spiders and the occasional black widow on and off for years. I recently got out of true spiders and into T's but I still have a handsome little P.mira that doesn't mind me snapping photos too much.


----------



## alrightyspidey (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi there! This is a super old thread, but thought I might post something here in case anyone was still watching it  I'm currently in the process of creating a digital tarantula magazine - you can read more about it in this thread. And if you'd like to help out or support it please feel free to reach out and message me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

